# DIRECTV CINEMA™ Connection Kit



## rbpeirce

I got the mail that NBC is now available for free on demand but checking DirecTV's web site I saw I need their Cinema Connection Kit. It costs about $90. The router itself is available from Amazon for about $75. Is there anything else in the kit that is worth the extra $15? I am perfectly capable of connecting an ethernet cable between a device and a router if that is all there is to it.

Of course, there is the security issue. How do you set that up or is it pretty straightforward like Apple TV?

What else is available beside NBC? I can't see spending even $75 just for that, but anything else that is free might make it worthwhile.


----------



## doctrsnoop

look on ebay under "broadband deca" and you'll find them for 20-25 dollars.

Don't know what your setup is but all you need is to connect a ethernet cable between a router and your hddvr to get onDemand to one receiver. The CCK is meant for MRV/ DECA setups. The use of the CCK connects the router and internet to all of your receivers on the MRV/DECA group with just the one connection.

What is available is pretty wide (like many many of the networks) but not very deep, a fraction of what has run on each.


----------



## bobnielsen

The Cinema Connection Kit consists of a broadband DECA and power supply and is used to make a connection between your router and the coax DECA network used for Whole Home DVR. You can also purchase this from dealers such as Solid Signal.

Ethernet connections between a receiver and router are also possible, but it has been reported that MRV performance is not as good as when DECA networking is used. For On Demand, there should be no difference.

In addition to NBC, many of the other Directv channels have programming available via On Demand. A large number of Pay per View movies are also available.


----------



## Laxguy

For a few bucks you can run a quite long ethernet cable from your existing router to your HD DVR and gain access, as I did "temporarily" (for a year!)— turned out it was a first step in getting the house set up with DECA, which included the CCK so I've got it in all rooms. 

As to security, I am not sure what, if any, risk there is. My three boxes sit on my LAN kinda like B'rer Fox. :lol:


----------



## rbpeirce

What is DECA? Ditto MRV? Obviously they are an acronym for something, but what? CCK, pretty clearly, is Cinema Connection Kit, or is it?

All I am trying to find out is whether just connecting the DVR to the router via ethernet is enough. It appears it is. How I actually accomplish that is probably not terribly important. I only brought up the hardware because DTV is using a Cicso router that Amazon sells for less. For connecting between two locations, pretty much anything will do.


----------



## veryoldschool

I think some more information might be needed to know how to best offer help.

DECA [coax networking] is one method and ethernet is another.
Even wireless can be used for the internet connection.

We started networking for OnDemand three or four years ago, long before there was anything on the DirecTV website.


----------



## veryoldschool

rbpeirce said:


> What is DECA? Ditto MRV? Obviously they are an acronym for something, but what? CCK, pretty clearly, is Cinema Connection Kit, or is it?
> 
> All I am trying to find out is whether just connecting the DVR to the router via ethernet is enough. It appears it is. How I actually accomplish that is probably not terribly important. I only brought up the hardware because DTV is using a Cicso router that Amazon sells for less. For connecting between two locations, pretty much anything will do.


DECA= DirecTV ethernet over Coax [adapter]
MRV = multi room viewing [where your recordings can be viewed on all receivers]
CCK is "merely" how one connects their receivers to the internet.


----------



## inkahauts

Actually, I think we first need to know, how many directv receivers do you have, what are they, and do you have whole home DVR service?

We are telling you how to hook up your equipment before we know what equipment you have. I have a feeling you don;t have whole home, which means you won;t go with deca equipment most likely.


----------



## SlimyPizza

I currently have only one DVR and one TV. I'm told by DirecTV I can get an equipment upgrade (a Genie to take the place of my HR20-700) but to do so I must get the Cinema Connection Kit which they will also provide for free. My receiver is already connected to the internet. What would a Cinema Connection Kit do for me? Why is that necessary? Also, and I haven't gotten this far with the DirecTV reps yet, I would also like to get the GenieGO. Will I need to pay an extra $3/month for the Whole-Home DVR to make this work?


----------



## Laxguy

I thought this was covered recently, but in any event, you will not need a CCK if you get a Genie to replace an existing receiver.
How many wires to the HR20?

I can't answer from my own knowledge about a single receiver, but I'd think there should be no Whole home fee with one receiver. (The GenieGo has no monthly charge, either)


----------



## SlimyPizza

Thanks LaxGuy. Sorry if this was covered. I didn't think I needed a CCK but the reps I talk to keep saying I do and they want to make a big deal of the $99 equipment they'll provide for free. I'd rather they keep the CCK and give me a GenieGo.

I have 2 cables coming to my DVR now.


----------



## Laxguy

That sounds like you may need a different LNB and wiring, but that's an area about which I know little.


----------



## The Merg

Thanks LaxGuy. Sorry if this was covered. I didn't think I needed a CCK but the reps I talk to keep saying I do and they want to make a big deal of the $99 equipment they'll provide for free. I'd rather they keep the CCK and give me a GenieGo.

I have 2 cables coming to my DVR now.


First off, in order to get a Genie, you will need to be upgraded to a SWM setup. I'm guessing that you have 2 cables coming from the dish right now to your DVR, correct? If so, they will replace the LNB on the dish with a SWM-LNB and only one cable will come from your dish to your new Genie.

The techs are taught to install a CCK in order to connect a Genie and other receivers to someone's home network. The CCK acts as a bridge from the coax network of the receivers to a person's home network. In the case of the Genie though, the CCK can be replaced by plugging an Ethernet cable into the Ethernet jack on the back of the Genie. The Genie, for simplicity sake, has a CCK built into it and will perform the bridging of the coax network to the home network in that case.

With regards to the GenieGo, it just needs to be connected to your home network and as long as the Genie is connected in some way as well, it will work fine.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

I'd would assume that since the HDDVR "shares" the playlist with the GenieGo, that WHDVR would be required


----------



## Laxguy

You don't need additional hardware with a Genie and a GenieGo after they're both connected to a router, but there may or may not be software or authorization requirements for activation. I've worked only in a whole home environment.


----------

